# Agoraphobia- How does it differ from being a 'homebody'?



## Titanic Explorer (Feb 22, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but a person with agoraphobia never leaves home.

I'm wondering if I have some degree of agoraphobia- I DO go out, but some days, like weekends, i might not even set foot outside- and when out, I often think only of coming home. 

I takes a LOT of effort to go out and socialize.
I am out at the gym, church, shopping, and seeing movies- but usually alone.
And usually i can't wait to come home, to get back to my nest, my bubble, the secure womb that is my 4 walls..

Would agoraphobia be a general term to describe people who tend to stay at home?

What about a 'homebody'- would such a person have agoraphobia?

Some accounts I've read suggest agoraphobia is simply another term for social anxiety disorder.

What exacly IS agoraphobia?


----------



## Someone Is Here (Feb 22, 2009)

Agoraphobia = Severe social anxiety, causing the sufferer to spend much or all of their time inside their "safe zone" (typically, their home).


That would be my personal definition. Feel free to disagree.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that agoraphobics are scared of the outside, because it's so big and neverending, yet they don't mind people coming inside. It's different to SA.

I can't go outside alone at all, but i'm not agoraphobic because I don't like people coming inside due to my SA either.



> Agoraphobia is a condition where the sufferer becomes anxious in environments that are unfamiliar or where he or she perceives that they have little control. Triggers for this anxiety may include crowds, wide open spaces, or traveling (even short distances). This anxiety is often compounded by a fear of social embarrassment, as the agoraphobic fears the onset of a panic attack and appearing distraught in public.[1]
> 
> Agoraphobics may experience panic attacks in situations where they feel trapped, insecure, out of control or too far from their personal comfort zone. In severe cases, an agoraphobic may be confined to his or her home. [2] Many people with agoraphobia are comfortable seeing visitors in a defined space they feel they can control. Such people may live for years without leaving their homes, while happily seeing visitors in and working from their personal safety zones. If the agoraphobic leaves his or her safety zone, they may experience a panic attack.


Personally, I wouldn't say you were agoraphobic, but i'm no Doctor or Psychologist.


----------



## Titanic Explorer (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for the information!

I always thought agoraphobia was fear of stepping foot outside- but I guess it's a general term to descrbe servere social anxiety disorder.


----------



## rachelynn (Sep 12, 2008)

From what I've read, agoraphobia often goes along with panic disorder. You avoid places where you fear you may have a panic attack or panic-like symptoms or feel as if escape may be difficult, for whatever reason. Some people with agoraphobia can only feel safe at home, because that's their safe zone, but I've read that a person may be able to go other places too, if they feel as if that's a safe zone for them or if they go with someone else.

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/agoraphobia/DS00894

I think homebodies just like to be home, and when they go somewhere they have no problem with it.

Sometimes I think I am agoraphobic, just because I can't find any other word to describe my situation. I don't exactly fear having a panic attack, but I can't go out alone and I can't go too far away from my house when I am in my yard, not for very long anyways. I always need my mom or someone else with me if I go somewhere. I don't like elevators. I depend a lot on everyone around me, I never do anything for myself outside of my house such as shopping, someone else always does that. I think my main fear is open spaces (kind of like the opposite of claustrophobia), being trapped, not being able to get back home, fear of something bad happening and I just think everywhere is not that safe. I don't think it's related much to my social anxiety though.

I think "agoraphobia" is kind of a confusing word and phobia to define and understand correctly...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Titanic Explorer said:


> I am out at the gym, church, shopping, and seeing movies- but usually alone.


If you manage to get out to they gym, church, and movies I don't think you have agoraphobia. After all, if the fear of leaving home was that extremely intense you could obviously avoid those voluntary activities. Now shopping I suppose is something those with agoraphobia have to do once in a while at least unless they have somebody else to bring stuff to them. I suspect if the choice is between not eating and going to a grocery store, I think many would very reluctantly force themselves to go to the store simply to avoid starvation. Without the assistance of somebody else, it seems almost impossible to never leave the house.

From the link in the post directly above, you'll note that the definition of agoraphobia makes absolutely no mention of social anxiety. Though if people scare the hell out of you then it would make sense that you might go to great lengths to avoid human contact, such as by staying sealed within the safety of your home. I've seen people here post about how they literally didn't leave their house for months or even years at a time. Those are, of course, very extreme and rare examples.


----------



## Titanic Explorer (Feb 22, 2009)

rachelynn said:


> ]
> I think "agoraphobia" is kind of a confusing word and phobia to define and understand correctly...


Thanks for the link! I wonder if the extreme cases would be agoraphobes- like people who never leave their house, and fill every room knee deep in trash and refuse- There was one such place locally-it made the news, and the authorities removed the inhabitant and condemned the home-Each room was nearlly hip deep in all manner of trash and filth.....

Then there are the cat ladies, I had one in my hometown- she had nearlly 50 cats, and seldom left the home-She kept the dead cats in her refigerator. The smell of cat pee was so strong that you coulldn't even apprach the house- I think she had severe agoraphobia.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

For me it's really SA based, I don't have a fear of open spaces or anything just simply the anxiety & discomfort I often feel in even the most basic of social situations. I currently have a hard time making myself leave home due to fear of anxiety/panic attack symptoms regardless of their severity. I can go out by myself & often prefer to but it's hard to motivate myself unless it's absolutely necessary. I'm positive I exhibit symptoms of agoraphobia & I'm hoping to get a full diagnosis of my mental health state at my first appointment with a psychiatrist next month


----------



## goldengirl (Feb 14, 2009)

I have been diagnosed as agoraphobic...I do leave the house. I don't like to, it is very difficult - it is like pulling teeth and it does cause panic attacks. I have had to take leave of absences from work because of the panic attacks. I can't go to alot of places alone - even the stupid grocery store. I take one of my children with me or my husband, if I can. I feel people stare at me if I am alone. Isn't that pitiful? I avoid any type of social situation if I possibly can, but I occasionally have to make appearances with my husband. I also have to go to sporting events for my son, but I am constantly worried that I am going to make a fool of myself somehow...I also have to take medications for these conditions.


----------



## golden (Feb 17, 2009)

Well the first thing that pulled me into this thread is I saw "goldengirl" cool name! 


Anyways, I had a really bad problem of leaving the house a couple of years ago. It was part anxiety part depression. It was so bad that I would lock myself in the house and even move a couch in front of the door so nobody could get in. I still don't like to leave the house, but I am a lot more stable than I used to be


----------



## findingmyway (Mar 9, 2009)

I have developed agoraphobia over the years as a result of panic/anxiety attacks, but I only recently realized what it was. I have a hard time leaving the house, even just trying to go for a walk, esp. if I am alone. 

I only go out up to maybe 3 times a week, depending on how I feel and who I can go with.

I used to think it was just social anxiety, until I read a bit more about agoraphobic symptoms.

It really upsets me because I really want to have friends and be able to go out and enjoy life, but I am always afraid of having a panic/anxiety attack and being too far from home and not being able to get back fast enough.

It's gotten to a ridiculous point now, and I just sit in the house because even the thought of going somewhere alone and something happening is enough to make me too afraid to leave.

I like being home, but not this much. It's causing a lot of problems with my depression, esp. because I find it so hard to even be around people too, or work any type of job where I have to be around people.

I've tried working around it by trying to work at home, but it hasn't worked out well, so I'm out of options.

I try to think of what I can do, volunteering somewhere, etc. but I feel so inadequate because of my anxiety issues, and picking up a phone just seems too hard most days.

I have tried meds and nothing has helped to the degree I need. I've tried a lot of other things too over the years, so I'm very frustrated.

I feel like I am afraid of almost everything and it's no way to live.


----------



## John_in_SF (Mar 1, 2009)

Isolation and agoraphobia are not necessarily related. Agoraphobics stay home because they don't want to have an anxiety reaction (e.g. panic attack) while out in public. Depressives stay home because they don't want any social interaction.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

I think a lot of agoraphobia has to do with panic attacks. If you never get panic attacks, inside or outside of the house, then you don't have agoraphobia. Of course, as I have found out, it is possible to have panic attacks without even realizing it. I guess what it comes down to is how much anxiety you experience about leaving the house. People with agoraphobia are afraid of having panic attacks (fear of "fear")

I have been through times where I have had panic attacks all day long. I was just agitated all the time, but felt better when I left the house. So I don't know what that is called, lol, I think just severe agitation.

I'm on a tangent again. Bottom line, it all has to do with panic attacks. There is nothing wrong with just liking being at home.


----------



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)

I stay home, hate going out, but i dont get panic attacks. 

Just severe anxiety before going out, during when i'm out, and even after i've been out....

Its weird, but it must be part of my social anxiety.

Plus i get self concious about my appearance, which also stops me from going out.


----------



## HelpOut123 (Jun 15, 2010)

Are you or someone you know afraid to leave the house? If you or someone you know is confined to their home due to anxiety, weight, fear, panic, OCD, or other issues, we may be able to help. A new television documentary project will provide help for those who are ready to make a change. If you live in the Boston area please contact: [email protected] or call 818.382.4322


----------



## nickyole (Oct 7, 2009)

rachelynn said:


> From what I've read, agoraphobia often goes along with panic disorder. You avoid places where you fear you may have a panic attack or panic-like symptoms or feel as if escape may be difficult, for whatever reason. Some people with agoraphobia can only feel safe at home, because that's their safe zone, but I've read that a person may be able to go other places too, if they feel as if that's a safe zone for them or if they go with someone else.


I agree with this, from what I've studied in psych, agraphobia is more fear of escape. It's associated with people that don't leave the house, but that's the extreme condition. People with agoraphobia don't like to go out because they're afraid if something happens (most commonly a panic attack) they can't easily escape the situation. It's not really related to SA except that maybe people with SA fear escape in situations where they may embaress themselves...


----------



## antonina (Oct 25, 2008)

Titanic Explorer said:


> Thanks for the link! I wonder if the extreme cases would be agoraphobes- like people who never leave their house, and fill every room knee deep in trash and refuse- There was one such place locally-it made the news, and the authorities removed the inhabitant and condemned the home-Each room was nearlly hip deep in all manner of trash and filth.....
> 
> Then there are the cat ladies, I had one in my hometown- she had nearlly 50 cats, and seldom left the home-She kept the dead cats in her refigerator. The smell of cat pee was so strong that you coulldn't even apprach the house- I think she had severe agoraphobia.


What you're describing in this post is a hoarder. They even have a show on cable called hoarders. That's a different disorder entirely more obsessive in that they can't throw anything away.


----------



## jenika (Jun 29, 2010)

With agoraphobia, you fear being in places where it may be difficult or embarrassing to get out quickly or where you may have a panic attack.Agoraphobia is an anxiety disorder, traditionally thought to involve a fear of public places and open spaces.the sufferer may become confined to his or her home, experiencing difficulty travelling from this safe place.Agoraphobic fears typically involve characteristic clusters of situations that include being outside the home alone.


----------

